# Frugal Squirrel forum?



## HAYSHAKER170 (Feb 6, 2008)

Has anyone on here read the frugal squirrels forum before? Check out this thread: http://frugalsquirrels.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=044387;p=1
This guy, Furfal, has written a long post about surviving a real SHTF scenario in Argentina. It's eye opening to say the least. Forgive me if this has been posted already. I think it is a good read. What do you think?


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Grim, but lots of solid info. I noticed he figures your chances of surviving are better in a small neighborhood where folks will help each other out.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Everytime someone mentions Frugal Squirrel's site and posts a link, it seems like everyone else can see it, but all I get is this message: "You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page." So what's the deal?? lol


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like you just have to register to read the board. I belong to a couple of boards like that - it keeps out the people advertising stuff and makes it a little more private.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I got banned from squirrels in 4 hours. Basically I disagree with the owner. He is a big proponent of bugging out!!! He is also a big seller of "survival supplies" for bugging out. So there you go.

The owner over there IMHO is a "Power Ranger". <<<<<My Opinion. Yup just my thoughts on the matter.


But I digress.....
Ferfal has been around for years. He likes to say how things are falling apart ect. But if one watches the news from Argentina it's nothing like he says. But his postings make for some good DOOM!!!

So read with this in mind.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, unless someone tells me I'm missing something fantastic, I guess I won't be signing up. I can't even keep up with the boards I already belong to!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Well, unless someone tells me I'm missing something fantastic, I guess I won't be signing up. I can't even keep up with the boards I already belong to!


Here is the link to FerFal's blog.

http://ferfal.blogspot.com/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've seen the "Squirrel" over here once or twice. Just after a thread linked to something over there. So I imagine if I watch closely, I may see a Squirrel again.

And I didn't go read that, but I remember reading about it several years ago (about 5 or more) when it came up on TB2K (I think).

Angie


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

stanb999 said:


> Ferfal has been around for years. He likes to say how things are falling apart ect. But if one watches the news from Argentina it's nothing like he says. But his postings make for some good DOOM!!!



You mean he's making stuff up?


.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You won't see stuff like he writes about posted on NEWS. They want to keep it quite so the tourist arn't scared away.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think there are people on Squirrel's that find interesting news items. They have interesting views of those news items also. There are also some good videos on 'how to..." The threads I am not interested in- I just don't read and some people's comments are just like here - their opinions.


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

Frugal Squirrels is a HUGE site and has much to recommend it. However, like every other board out there, not all of it is for everyone. Take what you find helpful or even just interesting and leave the rest.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Chuck-prime said:


> You mean he's making stuff up?


Maybe a bit of exaggeration to encourage sales? 

Several people who have first hand knowledge say it wasn't quite like he says. They say he is somewhat right on some things, dead on with some things, and far off with some things. Could be differences in various areas or different memories of different people. 

Most of what he says is thought provoking so it's a good read. 

Over the years this has been discussed at length on several forums. The general condenses has been that if it helps a person prep, then it doesn't matter if everything is fact or fiction. Adapt what parts can help you, and forget the rest.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Madame said:


> Grim, but lots of solid info. I noticed he figures your chances of surviving are better in a small neighborhood where folks will help each other out.


Yep, and that is exactly what we don't have much of here in our current society. Heck, just look at the HT forum and homesteading/rural living in general. It is largely isolated and "independent" by choice. 

In a true down and dirty shtf situation, survival will be all about the quality immediate community, not the "rugged individual" isolationist. I suspect though that we will have to learn this the hard way.


----------



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

Been on Frugals a lil while-lottsa great info there-same as here just different forums-Keith


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Maybe a bit of exaggeration to encourage sales?
> 
> Several people who have first hand knowledge say it wasn't quite like he says. They say he is somewhat right on some things, dead on with some things, and far off with some things. Could be differences in various areas or different memories of different people.
> 
> ...


There are certain aspects of what he would consider "the right attitude" that I would reject, but he is a rather interesting read, no doubt.


.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"The owner over there IMHO is a "Power Ranger". <<<<<My Opinion. Yup just my thoughts on the matter."

Even worse, he's a wannabe "Power Ranger". :nana: 
That's one step below the "Power Rangers".:Bawling:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

stanb999 said:


> I got banned from squirrels in 4 hours. Basically I disagree with the owner. He is a big proponent of bugging out!!! He is also a big seller of "survival supplies" for bugging out. So there you go.
> 
> So read with this in mind.


You must have been quite an XXX (severe annoyance word fake) if you did it in 4 hours. The only people banned are those who act like (and similar word was here) or know it all. A single post even disagreeing with something doesnt get you banned.


{{{ Angie - the editing is due to the times Chuck (site owner) has said not to put in the * for a letter or two of a cussing word. Basically making sure you know what it is, without one letter.}}}


----------



## snakeshooter1 (Mar 8, 2009)

I've read some of the articles there but I prefer AR-15.com especially the survival discussion group


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

There are a multitude of boards out there that discuss survival related topics in part or in whole. If one doesn't fit you try another. Eventually you'll find one you like.

.....Alan.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> You must have been quite an XXX (severe annoyance word fake) if you did it in 4 hours. The only people banned are those who act like (and similar word was here) or know it all. A single post even disagreeing with something doesnt get you banned.
> 
> 
> {{{ Angie - the editing is due to the times Chuck (site owner) has said not to put in the * for a letter or two of a cussing word. Basically making sure you know what it is, without one letter.}}}


Actually it was a quite innocuous post.

Basically I said that folks in the city/Burbs bugging out to the country are in for a rude awakening. By this I meant and said that Rural folks are slow to warm to strangers. It will be even more so in a bad situation. I made the for instance. 

That if I had 2 piggies to sell or barter. I'd not be very likely to sell or trade them to the new people. If the neighbor up the road needed one of them. Even to the extent that if the neighbor didn't have produce at the time but would repay the trade when his crops came in. After all I know how he grows his crops and what he can get done if needed. Right. So the "new" folks are likely to be by themselves and on their own in such a situation. That is a very difficult place to be. No?


Well the power ranger took this to mean that I wouldn't let folks get to their land or that I would try to stop people from going where they were headed. How he deduced that I'll never know. So he banned me for you know using logic against his business model.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

firestick said:


> Frugal Squirrels is a HUGE site and has much to recommend it. However, like every other board out there, not all of it is for everyone. Take what you find helpful or even just interesting and leave the rest.


I'm a member of that site and I agree with firestick. Read the forums on there that are of interest to you and glean what information you want and leave the rest. They have lots of good useful information on that site, just as there is here. But I glean what I want from this site and leave the rest here as well. Each site has good things to commend them.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's a hypothetical situation for you:
Suppose somebody set up a campout(sort of a Meet & Greet thing) on a message board, inviting anybody who wanted to come, maybe in the Ozarks on their own private property. Lots of people decided to attend, including the current owner of the message board it was posted on. The owners of the property went to the airport(in Little Rock), picked up the guy who flew there from the Northeast, drove him to their property where they had set up a tent for him with everything he needed(and some things he didn't need, like air conditioning), then waited on him hand and foot for the whole weekend. Then, after the weekend was over, they drove him back to the airport to catch his flight back home.
Then, hypothetically speaking, after he gets home, suppose the owner of the message board posts several messages insulting the people who had done all that for him along with some of the other people who had been at the campout.
If you had been witness to a situation like that, would you want to continue "enjoying" that person's company?


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

:benice: I have been "in the tree" for quite awhile...a squirrel that is....MissKitty


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

Been at Frugals since just about the beginning. Been a lot of years now. Always been a lot of good info over there. I encourage every one to join and learn if you haven't already.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I really like Frugals. Not nearly so many passive-aggressive panty wadders (not that I'm saying you guys here in Survival/Prep are panty-wadders).


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> Actually it was a quite innocuous post.


I've been a member of FS for many years. Stanb999, I saw your post (it was back in Mar of 08) and it was far from innocuous. When one of the long term members gave you the following observation, I think you might should have taken it to heart and toned things down.



> Stan, you have a confrontational style that the people on Frugals aren't going to like, and is easy to mis-intrepret.


But no, you kept on and on. And it got your account suspended. Oh well. 

Best not to start fights on your first visit to the party.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

logbuilder said:


> I've been a member of FS for many years. Stanb999, I saw your post (it was back in Mar of 08) and it was far from innocuous. When one of the long term members gave you the following observation, I think you might should have taken it to heart and toned things down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The post was just as I stated above.. The power ranger took it the way he wanted and put words in my mouth. Then accused me in a PM of being some other poster and then he banned me. 

But who cares... Really it makes no difference.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think we need to bring that issue over to this forum.

Frugal Squirrel's is apparently good for some for various things, or in total. apparently not for others. I think that could be said of almost every forum on the Internet.

So, to keep this from becoming a more in detailed, possibly insuling thead.

It's closed.

Angie


----------

